# Lost one to being egg bound.



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Lost one of my big black orpingtons. Egg bound. She was my sons favorite. We tried to help her but to no avail. It's been a hard week for him. Friday we had to have are 15 year old pug down and now this. A lot of life lessons in one week.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh I am sorry to hear, mbrock. Never easy to lose a pet. Your poor boy must be grieving hard.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you. I'm proud of him. Both the boys have done well with it. Very sad but understanding. We had talked about the dog a little bit before because he had been going down hill. The chicken was so fast no preparing for that. Kids are wonderfully and can teach us how to deal with things. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

My youngest(5) is now worried he won't have enough eggs. He won't eat store bought eggs anymore. He makes his grandma go to the farmers market if we don't have enough to give her. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

